# Flexible gas line and dryer vent?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I had to reroute the steel dryer vent pipe to accommodate our LG front load dryer. In doing so, the dryer vent is now about 1.5" at it's closest point from the flexible gas line. 

Do I need to be concerned about this? I don't think dryer vents get that hot, but I thought I would at least ask.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It would be best that they don't touch. However, the flexible gas line is actually corrugated stainless steel with a PVC jacket, so there's no hazard of the pipe melting. The PVC jacket could melt if it gets hot enough. You're good with 1/5" of clearance.

The code has no minimum clearance requirements for dryer vents.

Gotta love that LG front loader! We just got a pair last week and couldn't be happier.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you think I should fabricate and install a simple heat shield made out of sheet metal, just to be safe? 

And yes, those front loaders are pretty cool. Here's the one my wife got: http://us.lge.com/products/model/detail/home appliances_laundry_washers_WM2487HRM.jhtml


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you think I should fabricate and install a simple heat shield made out of sheet metal, just to be safe? 

And yes, those front loaders are pretty cool. Here's the one my wife got: http://us.lge.com/products/model/detail/home appliances_laundry_washers_WM2487HRM.jhtml


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, there's no reason you couldn't do that. 

I'm telling you with 100% certaintly that there's no hazard with the vent's proximity to the gas line though.:no:


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

As luck would have it, I just had a visit from the county plumbing inspector for something unrelated. He said the same thing. You're a wise man thekctermite. Thanks again for the advice.


----------

